# Progress pics of my second drawing. Alsatian Dog.



## Jaz15 (May 2, 2015)

Just loved this photo and the dog. It's my friends Alsatian dog Rudi. This one took about 7/8 hours yesterday, still on the same paper but with my new pencils. Any ideas how to improve it welcome.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Really good job. You get a lot of detail in your pictures.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Very well done!

What I notice, is somehow the tongue (where it protrudes from the mouth) doesn't translate well, maybe in the shadowing?

The best way to improve is just keep doing it, practice, practice, practice! 

And, have fun!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

This is WONDERFUL! I do agree that maybe a little more work could be done in the tongue/mouth area (deeper shading in the mouth and at the base of the tongue) however overall it's a very nicely done drawing!


----------



## Jaz15 (May 2, 2015)

Yeah I did rush the tongue a little and should have done more work on that area. What I'm finding more difficult is getting the difference in coat color showing the light and dark tones throughout the picture. Practice Practice though you are right & I must try _not_ to rush, my biggest problem but happy to be drawing again. Thanks everyone.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## devanita (May 2, 2015)

I love this one. Well done!!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Not much to say to improve it.. It's terrific.. 

I would be careful in the future not to put bends in your paper.. they tend to stick out like a sore thumb (Don't ask how I know  )

D


----------

